# hp pavillion dv6000 has no sound



## djeazy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have no sound from my hp dv6000 i checked the divice manager and there is no indication of a bad sound card or missing drivers


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

First double check your volumes. Control Panel >> Sounds and Audio Devices. Click Advanced under Device Volume. While you are in Sounds and Audio Devices, click on the Audio tab and double check that Conexant is your default audio device. 

Sometimes drivers can get corrupted. Try re-installing your audio drivers. If that doesn't work than you may need to re-install your UAA drivers. The procedure to do that can vary depending on what service pack you are running. Let me know if the re-install of your drivers doesn't work and what service pack you have on your machine (Windows XP SP1, SP2 or SP3).

Here is the download page for latest drivers: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1842155

Pauldo


----------



## djeazy (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm running xp sp3 and i can hear sounds out of the headphones but not out of the main speakers. I followed your first instruction and downloaded the sound driver still no sound from main speakers


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

OK, we'll try the UAA drivers.

Uninstall any and all audio drivers in Control Panel >> Add and Remove Software.

Go *here* and download the Q888111 UAA driver for XP SP2.

Next follow the instructions *here*, to install the UAA driver.

Install your audio driver again.

Hopefully that does it. Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## gianca (Mar 12, 2010)

Dear Friends
I have the same problem. I buyed an HP Pavillion dv6 - 2091EG and
tried to install mandriva 2010. The installation was OK, but no sound comes out from the main loudspeackers. Moreover, I observed that Caffeine are unable to play DVDs. May I ask you if you arrive to solve these problems ? Thank you very much.
Gianca


----------

